# *Vertical* 2,000watts = 6lbs!!



## GreenLight (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone! Welcome to the magic show. Ok it's O-natural but it sure seems like magic to me.

This is a step by step journal of how I built my Vertical grow room. Shown Below.











After months of reading up on Vertical grows I have pieced together plenty of useful information. The supposable record for vertical growing was from someone who got 12lbs from 2,000 watts doing a SOG method with 600 plants. This of course is very unpractical for any average grower. Besides the fact that cloning that many babies would take ages, the bacon cares not as to how small your girls are but to the count. You wont make it out anytime soon with 600 plants.

After much consideration and research the husband and I decided to go with the GB Vertical Room Design, named after Green Bastard of Cannabis Culture of whom the design was copied from. You can view his Original Thread and Design here.

the Basic idea was taken from the well known cylinder grow mechanisms such as the coliseum, the omega garden and the cage.








The Idea is that if you could put plants on all sides of the bulb you wouldn't loose the light that would normally escape in trying to bounce off a reflector. Growing Vertical also gives you the opportunity to take care of each of your plants better since you will have easier access to them at all times. Although it sounds hard to believe that this could make such a difference in weight it has been proven over and over as early as 2002 as this Cannabis Culture Article states : The cannabis cage
​


> The cage only takes up a five by five foot area, with less than seven feet of ceiling space. Yet in the right hands this device can grow 72 plants and pump out over five pounds per harvest.


Coming back to a present day experiment the Green Bastard has just past the year mark of growing Vertical and now runs 2 8x8 rooms which he boasts yields upwards of 6lbs each harvest. This being done without bloom boosters or Co2. I commend him on his construction skills, although I am doing this the ghetto way because I do not have access to the special construction equipment I believe that I will find the way to fine tune this Room Design to yield a considerable amount more than what he has accomplished. His goal is 8lbs per harvest after having added a 600watt light . I don't believe I will get to that much with just 2,000watts, but it Doesn't hurt to try.

Lets get started. First off I will go over what I have as of now:

Strains: Sour Diesel, AK-47, and White Rhino

Space: 
I started with a room 10'x10' in which the Flowering room will be built to the size of 8'x8'. The Vegging room is a closet that is 4'x8' which a 4'x4' table is used for vegging.

Lighting: 
Veg: 600watt Lumatek Digital ballast ~Hotilux Bulb ~Flat Air-cooled hood
Flower: 2000watts Coil ballasts ~Hortilux ~Cool Tube hung vertically

Cooling, Ventilation, Odor Control:
14,000BTU A/C Window Unit, 465 CFM Blower Attached to a 26 Inch Carbon Scrubber made following the DIY CarbonScrubber for Dummies (see my other posts) then exhausted outside.

Feeding and Additions:
General Hydroponics 3 Part series, B'Cuzz Boosters, and CalMag occasional additives: monster bloom, superthrive, and spray-n-grow
Co2 system will be set up later.

Let's Start Building 













First we build the frames using standard 2x4s following the rule of a stud every 16". The Door leading to the outside had glass panes on it so I put up a dark drape and taped black plastic on the other side. For anyone who is more concerned about how this looks from the outside I would suggest lining the inside of the door with light rope and setting it on a timer before sealing it up with a wall so that it looks like someone is turning on and off the lights. 










We used thin Drywall which I do not recommend as now we have light leaks that need to be fixed and a hole which is suspiciously shaped like a hand. Learn from our mistakes hehe. 
I so need to trade my last dead weight co2 tank for a nice aluminum feather. Those things could take out a toe or two if you don't know how to roll them around right.






No Problems with the doorway yet, but I expect we will run across an issue for it being so small.






Drywall mud every crevice, don't leave any hole uncovered.






Whole room is primed with Kilz and then painted with 2 coats of Flat white paint. Anywhere you can't paint(floor,ceiling), cover it with Panda Poly/Film (Black/White Poly)

Coming Next: Shelving


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2007)

i'm keeping my eye on this. very interested.


----------



## noturbo (Dec 31, 2007)

This looks uber cool, definately watching this with interest too


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 31, 2007)

looking very cool....I like to watch this too!


----------



## sgtpeppr (Dec 31, 2007)

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## rolln1up (Dec 31, 2007)

That has the potential to be seriously amazing good luck. Keep us posted


----------



## gotdamunchies (Dec 31, 2007)

Great, another thread that makes me want to trash my current setup and start all over....will be watchin!!


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 31, 2007)

This sight is starting to get some nice size grows going now.

I LIKE IT.................


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Dec 31, 2007)

nice F*cking setup


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 31, 2007)

Im impressed


----------



## mingusdew (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome! Use PVC tubes and make it all hydro!!

Will be watching this for sure


----------



## TheOrangeJuicer (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah i will be following this too looks interesting.


----------



## GreenLight (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for the encouragement.

I am just way to comfortable in my soft cushy soil to go hydro just yet. I hope this thread will encourage others like myself to adapt to the vertical ways


----------



## daddychrisg (Dec 31, 2007)

Putting my eyes back into my head, and re-establishing normal brain pattern...Can't wait to see more..GL


----------



## kindprincess (Dec 31, 2007)

nice... very nice


----------



## Dubbuh (Dec 31, 2007)

holy testicles batman


----------



## f u z z (Dec 31, 2007)

balllaaaaaaa.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 31, 2007)

Quick question.Says 2000 watts is that using 400 watt lights as It cant be 2 1000 watt lights as I see 3 or 4 bulbs in the tubes? How close do your close this setup in to get close enough light coverrage without getting airy spaced buds from light intensity issues? Thanks I have seen the premade plastic things that you connect together and they are 5 feet tall with 4 rows in each one.They snap together at hinges to suit the amount of plants you need to grow each section holds aboout 12-16 plants each.This is a similar concept for verticle grow but is not such a heavy design like pictured.Thanks in advance for the info


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice set-up can't wait for more info.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Nice and chunky.....all eyes on u.*

*Good luck *


----------



## GreenLight (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the encouragement. I am not ready to move from the comfort of soil. I hope this will inspire others like myself to take on the move to vertical.

The pictures at the beginning of the post are just examples of other verticals set ups that have inspired my building. Although the bigger picture is of a set up I consider to be less efficient because he is using 3 (1000) watt lamps and still only getting 6lbs.

The Room that we built here is 8x8 enclosed and with fixed shelves that are not on wheels. Again the last person to do this room got 6lbs from 34 plants.


----------



## GreenLight (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok I'm back lets start with the shelving. Originally in the GB setup he put in 2 level of shelving, with 32 plants total to achieve the standard 6lbs.
The more and more reading I do suggest that achieving higher yields would involve more plants. So I added a 3rd shelf after installing them the first time, that means some of the pictures are a bit confusing.










Primed and Painted the wood panels for shelving.






Put up brackets for shelves with shims to angle them slightly for the drainage system.





Bolted tight to the studs on the wall.






All the shelves are up the first time but will be taken down and moved around to make room for one more shelf.






Caulked the shelves so that the water will run down into the drainage points. There are drains in 2 corners opposite of each other.





Super cheap looking I know, but what works... works!






Up next: Adding in the Cooltube


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 31, 2007)

damn bro, props to you, get this shit going! looks and sounds killer!


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 2, 2008)

This is how I set up my cool tube originally, the plans are changing. Since I am adding in another shelf with more plants I have decided to purchase a Can66 Carbon Scrubber for added security.

My original set up featured a hand made Carbon scrubber using the DIY Carbon scrubber for Dummies design.

Back to cool tube action!
Since my room is a perfect 10'x10' square I have 2 feet on each side of the smaller room to put equipment and build shelves for the ballasts and the exhaust system.
So far I do not have the ballast shelf built but this is where I keep them for now.









Here is the lovely cool tube. For my next room I do not think that I will be purchasing another 5ft tall cool tube. It is important to be able to control the direction in which your bulbs are going and using the long cool tube doesn't let you do this. For my next grow I will purchase (2) smaller cool tubes and connect them together, both pointing down. 
Its ok for now because the room is so reflective that I doubt I could loose very much light in any direction. My room is also covered in poly from head to toe and this makes all the difference in the world.










The tube is hung with the bottom open and an exhausts tube leading out connected to a 465CFM blower attached to a home made carbon scrubber vented to an outside porch.
Here are more pictures so you get a better idea of how its set up for now.









In that last picture my idea is to remove the top shelf and place the new can66 in front of the A/C and vent out through the hole that is tapped on top of the A/C.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

good works....very learning.....thanks for your details and sharing (love your list posted with a nail....in the last photo)


----------



## shakenbake (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Nice setup. I wonder how much weed I would get with my 6 1k bulbs? I think I might try a set up like this in the summer. Looks defenitely interesting. How long did you say you veg the plants before you set to bloom? are you vegging 24 hours? and for how long are you vegging? Again very inspiring! Thank u 4 posting!  Happy Growing mate!


----------



## billybob88 (Jan 2, 2008)

looking killer.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 3, 2008)

Mother fucking fuck shit I am so mad!   I had my friends take care of my plants a few months ago while I went out of town and they killed them all but promised me to get me some good strains. I got Sour Diesel and they replaced my AK... now their males... I'm so mad I'm seeing colors. Not only do I loose the awesome strains I've had for 5 years but I've wasted so much time with these thinking they were ok.

Why me... why me... why me!!!!! 

Sorry guys I needed to vent... I will continue to post on the construction of the room. and other useful relevant info. I am just severely depressed that I will have to buy seeds and wait a very long time before I can start my grow again.

Can anyone recommend a good vendor?

WHYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

oh man...that blows....sorry to hear that....walk on man! walk on!


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 4, 2008)

Can someone help me identify if these plants are hermies or males HERE


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Can someone help me identify if these plants are hermies or males HERE



looks hermy to me.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 4, 2008)

What do I do now FDD? If I castrate them can I leave them with the others or no? Are they allowed near my moms?

OMG how strange to feel like such a noob... this has never happened to me. 



fdd2blk said:


> looks hermy to me.


----------



## jay cas (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow!! looks awsome!!! very enveous!! im sold on the idea and will try it out next time i order seeds!! its a great idea, thanks for sharing you two!! i just thumbed through the fine print but how much $$ total minus the building materials was that project??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> What do I do now FDD? If I castrate them can I leave them with the others or no? Are they allowed near my moms?
> 
> OMG how strange to feel like such a noob... this has never happened to me.



you gotta kill them.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 4, 2008)

Me and the husband are crunching #s to put together a price list for everyone. Just keep tuned for that info.




jay cas said:


> Wow!! looks awsome!!! very enveous!! im sold on the idea and will try it out next time i order seeds!! its a great idea, thanks for sharing you two!! i just thumbed through the fine print but how much $$ total minus the building materials was that project??


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Jan 4, 2008)

the rooms looking good bro, looks like you put a lot of effort, ill be tuned in i'm hoping for a big yield!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 5, 2008)

I hope you get through this crisis soon... i'm looking forward to seeing results from a vert grow. Also the cost of the set-up once you've finished crunching those #'s.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 5, 2008)

OK guys I'm back on point FDD is the MAN! for fixing my post and I am getting friends to send me clones ASAP. From what I have seen my AKs and Rhinos seem to be fine and dont show any signs of pollination. We watch over the girls enough that we caught this on time. Also Sour Deisel has been known to have a tendancy to hermaphrodite. This is also what I suspect because not all of them hermied just the smaller ones that I could not replant into bigger pots for lack of space. Acording to my friend who grew these before me he had the same problem and pinched the nut sacks and the plant grew fine with no seeds or male parts. WHOOOOO!~ lets hope this can happen to me or I loose like 12 plants! I have new photos to share and the rest of my construction comming up. The #s will be done soon.


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 5, 2008)

this looks effin sweet. i had though about this style of grow a while back but im slightly limited in space. i bought a 4.6' X 4.6' X 6.5' grow tent. can i do one in this space? im using soil and two 600w'ers. amazing setup though. i wish i had that kind of room. renting sucks ass. how do you make one of those tubes btw?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 6, 2008)

Becareful out there... pinching nut sacs may not solve the problem, particularly with 12 plants.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 6, 2008)

Alright Im getting rid of the bad bad girls in the batch... it took me like 2 days to convince my better half that pretty things can be evil... Im sure all you guys can agree remembering a girlfriend or 2. Going to clone the good AK moms I have and hope for a better grow the next time around.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jan 8, 2008)

*Becareful out there... pinching nut sacs may not solve the problem.

*_LOL, just don't pinch to hard!_


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 10, 2008)

Ah what a mess I've had these past few days. It's taken me a while but I'm back with the numbers. I just got a little down when things went wrong and didn't feel like posting anything. So here we go $$$$$$$ time...

I saved myself about $200 bux here and there but did not apply this to the final price tag of the vertical grow. All $ amounts are based on what I found or believed is the standard to pay for something, If you think I made any mistake please let me know.

Cool Tube $340
Main Material $196
Drywall 1/4", 2x4s,Wood4Shelves
Paint/Primer $88
Misc $1,012
(See list below) 
2 Ballast Cords $30
2 Ballasts $190
2 Lights Bulbs (1000w) $120
Panda $90 
ONA $36 
50' Wire $52
CO2 System $265
(Tank & Regulator) 
Total! $2,419($2,420?!)

MISC
Screws
Paint Brushes
Rollers/Tray
Drywall Mud
Drop Cloth (Painting)
Caulking
Shelf Brackets
5Gal Buckets
Ducting
Electric Wiring
Socket Boxes
Potting Soil
Shims
Duct Tape
Wire Nuts
Wire Cutters
Staples
Timer
Electric Tester
Fans
Vermiculite
Perilite
Spackling (patch holes)
Probably some other stuff

(Items not included: Blowers, Carbon scrubber, ducting, A/C Unit, All items in Veg Closet)

I already had some of this around the house but I decided to include it all.

So in TOTAL! The Vertical growing system shouldn't cost you more than 3 grand. I know this is a lot of money to some people, I guarantee if you think so this may not be for you. We redesigned the original plans the cheap way. And on top of it you would have to have an extra 10'x10' room somewhere available to you. Its a new way of setting up so you can expect some draw backs in the learning experience. I think if I had to do it again I still would. It's been great!

I'm not saying I condone it but if you had too you could sell one harvest and cover your costs easily. Then again you could just store everything you grow and depending on how much you smoke you will save it all in the long run.

I already know that this room design works to get 6lbs from 2,000 watts. Now the questions will be, will the adjustments I have made change the outcome?
1. Addition of Co2
2. Addition of Bloom boosters
3. Addition of an extra level of shelving
4. More plants to fill up extra shelf

Let&#8217;s hope for the best. I have 72 Ak-47 Clones in the dome and they should hopefully harvest by mid April... so by then we should know what you can really kick out of this design!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 10, 2008)

Yup, those costs soon mount up. My first grow i outlayed £1000... overspent, I agree but i was newb back then.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

People have every right to sell their weed to people that want it.
The herb is not an insidious drug in any way shape or form imo anyway.
Our basic human rights are being impeached upon.
I for one am bloody furious that i cannot buy some smoke from sainsburys yet i can buy 3 packs of paracetamol and a trolley full of whiskey with no probs
I am also furious that i could never sell my own herb or seeds to anyone without facing jail.
I cant wait till i have enough money to move to Amsterdam then all i have to do is hope that they will actually allow me to emigrate there.

If there were no dealers people with ms,cancer aids etc. many of whom are physically unable to grow their own would have no medicine at all.

You shouldn't have to condone or otherwise the selling of weed but only realize that *even* we as tokers have been *conditioned* into thinking it is ok to kill yourself with whiskey and pills from the corner shop and pay taxes one last time before we die but that it is somehow bad to buy or sell or toke on an eighth of gods herb.

Be safe but dont let them condition you into thinking that it really is wrong to have buy or sell a smoke.
God made this herb for us to bring us all back together and to heal our minds bodys and souls.


----------



## sleepytown (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, I saw a lot of vertical grows on other sites when I was gathering ScrOG info, and it's awesome that we are getting some representation here finally. The yields can be ridiculous from what I have seen elsewhere. If I had the vertical space, I'd totally be going for it. I look forward to watching this grow. It is such a great way to pull out excellent yields with a low plant count; which is definitely appealing to us legal and illegal growers alike. Get some clones! Looking awesome, though, GreenLight. You and your husband seem to be taking this grow seriously.

S-Town

P.S. Where did you get that gigantic glass piece? (the cooltube)


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 10, 2008)

Sleepy- Thank you for joining in the fun, you can have your local hydro store order a cool tube for you but I would highly recommend buying individual cool tubes so that you can stack your lights as far apart as you want and both pointing down. I doubt I am loosing much light but I wish I would have considered this before buying the big 5 ft tube!
Natmoon- Goodness my friend calm down a minute. If you read it correctly I am clearly implying only that selling your first harvest will pay for this in clear and leave you some extra. My thread is based on how to increase your yield/watt ratio not how to make more $$, Don&#8217;t get on my case because I choose not to flat out say HEY you can make X amount in ONE GROW!. If anything I wouldn&#8217;t have said it at all if I didn&#8217;t think that it would be helpful to some people to know that I have looked at the numbers enough to know there is no real immediate loss. I agree with you that it is sad that marijuana is illegal, but it doesn&#8217;t make it anymore of a reality. 
You should be glad that not everyone will openly talk about selling illegally on this forum; Up until money becomes involved we can plead our case as harmless hobbyists. Once money comes into the picture the danger grows for everyone in our community. I guarantee that if you could make high quality whiskey in your bathtub and sell it tax free that the government would be after you too. Better to be safe than sorry and that applies even online.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

Comments were not aimed directly at you but based on the attitude that selling herb is morally wrong.
I have nothing but respect for you sorry if it appeared otherwise.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 10, 2008)

Well sorry for the misunderstanding then, I do not believe selling anything that you've created is morally wrong. I do respect your opinion, where I'm from its just a scary world and we preserve our freedom in any means possible.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah man its easy for me to forget about your country's and different states draconian laws on weed.
I have to always remind myself that people here are mostly Americans i always forget now.
When i first came here i didn't but now i do.
Be safe


----------



## kochab (Jan 12, 2008)

ive thought about other ways to do vertical grows small op but nothing to this scale. good job. im gonna keep up with this one....
then i might make a sog prepetual grow........ it would really pull all i can out of a 400watt light.......


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, sog is my next move too. Best way to grow, imo.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome Kochab.
GL on your SOG! 

I wanted to try all sorts of new things since my first grow didnt work out for me too well. But I am trying to keep everything as close to the original plans as possible so that I can find out if I can infact get more than 6lbs with adding a shelf and some co2. I guess for a real expirement though I would have to add in each variable seperatly, but that would take too long. If I become too impatient then I may just to do a VSCROG! Vertical Screen of Green. I know you all were thinking it at some point, one of the pictures on my insperational vertical grows is just a small CFL grow some dutch guy did but that would be my general idea. Let them go for longer time and build a giant fence around my 2k lights. 

Oh the ideas... you figure it would be enough that I had a room this big built, but with this much space you cant help want to fiddle.

*loving it*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 12, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Welcome Kochab.
> GL on your SOG!
> 
> I wanted to try all sorts of new things since my first grow didnt work out for me too well. But I am trying to keep everything as close to the original plans as possible so that I can find out if I can infact get more than 6lbs with adding a shelf and some co2. I guess for a real expirement though I would have to add in each variable seperatly, but that would take too long. If I become too impatient then I may just to do a VSCROG! Vertical Screen of Green. I know you all were thinking it at some point, one of the pictures on my insperational vertical grows is just a small CFL grow some dutch guy did but that would be my general idea. Let them go for longer time and build a giant fence around my 2k lights.
> ...


You're so lucky, I have to crawl commando-like through my flowering area... literally right underneath branches sometimes.

This is why I feel sog will be the best option. I also want to breed strains at the same time, and if I do it right I think I can manage to do both all in one flower room.


----------



## kochab (Jan 12, 2008)

ive had a sog setup for a while now i just want to convert it to more prepetual than it is. i harvest all kinds of random times, never the same time. lol.
whats all this welcome shit? n/o intended but im 5 post away from having 1000 post. dosent that give me some credit as an established member? if not i can add that this isnt even my first account......
oh nevermind fuck you too! I dont want any of your jewish candy anyways.......lol

but yeah if i use a 400watt light that i have now i could probably put 12 plants on that light if i used a 4ft by 4ft cab/shelf type deal.... 2shelves with 2 plants apeice per wall should be alright i suppose....

may i suggest putting them in a brickwork pattern so that when they get larger in flower they dont grow out around the shelf and block light going to another plant....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 12, 2008)

hey kochab, i think she meant welcome to her thread...

Yes, more perpetual. i had myself a system all figured out. Simple enough, I just messed it all up with experiments and deciding to 'take a break'. Now I got lots of catching up to do.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 12, 2008)

> You're so lucky, I have to crawl commando-like through my flowering area... literally right underneath branches sometimes.
> 
> This is why I feel sog will be the best option. I also want to breed strains at the same time, and if I do it right I think I can manage to do both all in one flower room.


 I am half way through with your Root vs Growth thread and I am very interested in your methods of experimentation. The more I read the more I agree with how you do things and your views, I believe some people allow txt to rule their progress. No harm in believing in science but that doesnt mean everything is written in stone and we should be able to continue to find new ways of doing things especially when cultivation in concerned. This is why I was so active in the mushroom community when I was younger, I find people there are much more interested in testing theories and trying out random things. I hope that we can get to this point with the cannabis community, if not there will always be people like you to give me some good reading material when I cant sleep. I very much wish you had more space to conduct your experiments more comfortably, I feel very spoiled in that I have almost always had the space i desired but only recently found I am being held back by my power consumption. For about 2 years I was constricted by neither but had settled into the comfort of my normal harvest and lost my natural interest in experimentation. Is it legal to grow where you are? I need to move, the US and me dont get along too well.



> whats all this welcome shit? n/o intended but im 5 post away from having 1000 post. dosent that give me some credit as an established member? if not i can add that this isnt even my first account......


 WTF is with the agro people on this thread. How about welcome to the "thread" why would someone with 1/10 as many posts as you be welcoming you to the site?



> oh nevermind fuck you too! I dont want any of your jewish candy anyways.......lol


 I am so confused. Go smoke a joint


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm still using those pots. 500ml. Just had the 2 UV plants show sex after 4 weeks veg 24/0, one of each. I'm going to continue this experiment through flower, but I can only guarantee that their main source of light will be UV, as I'll doubtless be having a decent flowering crop coming through soon. 

they're a breeding pair but the seed will be original, and I'm hoping more potent (potential) than their parents.

I'm sure kochab tried to make a joke, and it got twisted up. at least, that's how it seems to me. The internet is a place without tone, even 'lol' can be read in different ways.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Jan 12, 2008)

seen it already


----------



## Bear's Blunts (Jan 12, 2008)

wow this looks very cool , and a very good thread.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 12, 2008)

Skunk- How is it you can sex in veg? Pardon my noob in this situation but I kept my strain for 5 years before having to change now and realizing that I really need to start from seed now. I know that I read somewhere in your thread that you do not like to re-veg because it produces a less healthier mom. Is this true?

Im still trying to figure out jewish candy 

Bears- By april it should get a lot more interesting. Thanks for stopping by 

Gi Joe- The grow? yeah thats the point. If you read the thread you would know I was trying to test improovments. That is beside detailing a simpler shelf building technique for people who don't have the equitment GB had to build his room.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 12, 2008)

Not really sure... I see no pistils yet, just clearly defined shapes that I have seen many times before. 

I just prefer to do things properly, and I see this as vegging the plants till they are sexually mature. reversion takes time, and there really is no need for it.

24/0 always leads to me never needing to force flower my plants. The only argument I have ever come across against 24/0 is that it causes more males... a complication in itself, and to my mind completely untrue.

I also doubt that it leads to stronger or more potent plants, i just do it because it saves time in the end... and 4 weeks veg is not really a long time to wait.


----------



## jimmyytheweed (Jan 12, 2008)

my buddie went to this system on vancover island and trippled his output. it works and its also alot more work and time....you are doing good. try a complete round room not square, and the plants up high dry out faster that the ones down low. so use lots of air movement.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jan 12, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> Yup, those costs soon mount up. My first grow i outlayed £1000... overspent, I agree but i was newb back then.


 
my first harvest, honestly i had little under 8k dont talk about over spent! 
By the time my first plant finished i had nearly a thousand plants!


----------



## kochab (Jan 12, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> WTF is with the agro people on this thread. How about welcome to the "thread" why would someone with 1/10 as many posts as you be welcoming you to the site?
> 
> I am so confused. Go smoke a joint


i was fucking around a bit. I was asking whats up with the welcome for real, but the "fine fuck you too. i dont want any of your jewish candy anyways" is an quote from cartman on the show southpark.


----------



## kochab (Jan 12, 2008)

if a room can stay at optimal temperature's then you would be able to eliminate the need for the cool tube all together..... correct?
i am thinking of upgrading my 400watt to a 1000watt hps now and making a 12x12 room to do this in.

so the area of the room in sq ft. will be 144.

i have several sqft soil containers i will be using directly below the hps bulb in an are about 36 sqft.... and then i plan on having 2 shelves upon each wall 8 plants on eack shelf that is 12 ft long...... and that gives us room for 48 plants around the wall. right?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 13, 2008)

I was honestly quite shocked the day i discovered that plants will show sex in veg'.

Everybody, even on this site told me that to tell the sex of the plant then you need to put it into flower... obviously there wasn't the level of members here then as there is now... but still I was told that you needed to put a plant into flower for it to show sex. Which, when you turn it around, also says that plants do not show sex in veg'.

I think this has come about because of people's impatience.... and also other light schedules in veg apart from 24/0. If you use lower light schedules your plants will not only take longer to grow but will also take longer to mature.

If you veg' 24/0 then you should see signs of sex in under 5 weeks. I can tell really early. You don't need to see pistils to know a calyx... they are teardrop shaped, the males will be round. Even when they are very small they are very distinguishable.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 13, 2008)

> my buddie went to this system on vancover island and trippled his output. it works and its also alot more work and time....you are doing good. try a complete round room not square, and the plants up high dry out faster that the ones down low. so use lots of air movement.


 Thanks for the thought, I do have good air cirulation but i will try to keep a good eye on the ones up top to make sure. Yes building a round room would be the ideal situation but in would require doing an octogon type thing which would honestly not be worth the trouble. As it is there are no plants in the far corners. When I get to where I want it to be there will be a cage around my cool tube so that I may do a VSCROG. Also since the orginals plans were made by someone who did not have a cool tube I noticed I could very well have built the room smaller so the plants could be closer to the light. If I built the room how many vert hydro set ups are it would be hard to make it enclosed and perfectly light reflective.


> my first harvest, honestly i had little under 8k dont talk about over spent!
> By the time my first plant finished i had nearly a thousand plants!


 Wonders what you could do with 8k vertical... *drool*


> if a room can stay at optimal temperature's then you would be able to eliminate the need for the cool tube all together..... correct?
> i am thinking of upgrading my 400watt to a 1000watt hps now and making a 12x12 room to do this in.
> 
> so the area of the room in sq ft. will be 144.
> ...


  cartman... it all makes sense now. Youre a trip man, funny shit.
You can totaly do this without the cooltube, please see the link in my first post and check out GreenBastards grow at CC. I would suggest that you have at least 1 (1k) and 1 (600w) for 48 plants. 2k being the optimal amount of light. a 12x12 is a bit large, you should deffinatly see what he had done because he used no cool tube. I exchanged the extra cost in buillding the shelves as nice as his for buying the cool tube. It is also very very hot where I live, we almost never have weather in the 50's so i will always need some type of light cooling. Having the cool tube will still give me a chance of rebuilding the room to be smaller, this will only be possible doing a scrog. Other wise i loose how many plants I can have and generaly lessen my yeild again. So Ill mention again although this has been done a few times by now i am testing every way possible to decrease cost in building, space and wattage.


> If you veg' 24/0 then you should see signs of sex in under 5 weeks. I can tell really early. You don't need to see pistils to know a calyx... they are teardrop shaped, the males will be round. Even when they are very small they are very distinguishable.


 I really do have to try this because like you I can't really accept the fact that revegging a plant is the healthiest way to go about this. So long as the AK clones I have going now are healthy and not affected by the hermie neighbors i will have more than enough time to spend watching the new seedlings i will have. 
Now to choose a seed vendor! Any suggestions?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

I have kept plants alive for years with revegging.
It is true that they are not as healthy but i think a lot of this may be down to them being stuck in the same old soil for a long time.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 13, 2008)

> I have kept plants alive for years with revegging.
> It is true that they are not as healthy but i think a lot of this may be down to them being stuck in the same old soil for a long time.


 Oh this bring up another questions that I have been wondering about for years. Do any of you believe in the degenrations of strains from cloning. Of course there is always degeration when taking a clone from a clone from a clone and so forth. But as you go down the line how much of a difference is there. As to avoide what you are saying about old soil. Once the mom is starting to get a little rough around the edges I like to be able to clone it and start a new mom, but I have always worried that every level of generations is changing something that I may not see, but might I be loosing something in taste, yeild, smell, or POTENCY? Also when I get a clone I never know where its been or how far down the line it is... I know its better just to start from seed but does it really make that much of a difference?
About revegging i know sometimes you just dont have a choice. I am still unsure as to why my dear Sour Deisels hermied on me, this could very well be in the genetics but I have read many places how SDs are prone to going hermi. So I am taking the SD mom I had and putting it to veg, watching it very closely to see if it hermis. Hopefully it won't and with the extra attention it will flower right. So then I plan to reveg and keep the mom to clone.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

I still havent had any hermies not even on my old granny reveg experiment.
I let her die after 3 years because i felt cruel.
I seeded her with triploid male pollen and then finally harvested her.
Maybe i have just got really lucky with my genes.
Maybe it is also possible that high strength nutes help to cause it and i havent used them.
Heres some pics of her on her final flowering.
I have flowered and revegged her many times over the years.


----------



## kochab (Jan 13, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I still havent had any hermies not even on my old granny reveg experiment.
> I let her die after 3 years because i felt cruel.
> I seeded her with triploid male pollen and then finally harvested her.
> Maybe i have just got really lucky with my genes.
> ...



that plant is either the product of a loving grower or a mad scientist. problem is that people can rarely tell the difference. lol


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

I am both


----------



## kochab (Jan 13, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> cartman... it all makes sense now. Youre a trip man, funny shit.
> You can totaly do this without the cooltube, please see the link in my first post and check out GreenBastards grow at CC. I would suggest that you have at least 1 (1k) and 1 (600w) for 48 plants. 2k being the optimal amount of light. a 12x12 is a bit large, you should deffinatly see what he had done because he used no cool tube. I exchanged the extra cost in buillding the shelves as nice as his for buying the cool tube. It is also very very hot where I live, we almost never have weather in the 50's so i will always need some type of light cooling. Having the cool tube will still give me a chance of rebuilding the room to be smaller, this will only be possible doing a scrog.


ok i gotcha. i dont have a need for a cool tube in the area that i am talking about because temps will stay just about optimal levels using this light. thanks. so basically as long as the light can still get to the plants then it is going to be setup in a fashion that they will grow in a vertical room.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 13, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Oh this bring up another questions that I have been wondering about for years. Do any of you believe in the degenrations of strains from cloning. Of course there is always degeration when taking a clone from a clone from a clone and so forth. But as you go down the line how much of a difference is there. As to avoide what you are saying about old soil. Once the mom is starting to get a little rough around the edges I like to be able to clone it and start a new mom, but I have always worried that every level of generations is changing something that I may not see, but might I be loosing something in taste, yeild, smell, or POTENCY? Also when I get a clone I never know where its been or how far down the line it is... I know its better just to start from seed but does it really make that much of a difference?
> About revegging i know sometimes you just dont have a choice. I am still unsure as to why my dear Sour Deisels hermied on me, this could very well be in the genetics but I have read many places how SDs are prone to going hermi. So I am taking the SD mom I had and putting it to veg, watching it very closely to see if it hermis. Hopefully it won't and with the extra attention it will flower right. So then I plan to reveg and keep the mom to clone.


I believe it depends on environment. I doubt a plant's genes can be weakened by successive cloning... I think what is most likely here is that smokers just get bored of the strain, and maybe imagine it to be weaker, same old, same old.

It is also said that 3rd gen clones are the best... maybe this is due to the general age of the plant and it has reached it's optimum potency levels during veg'.

There isn't any real evidence, as far as I am aware (so it'd be nice to know if there is) that says clones lose potency through successive generations.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 13, 2008)

> I still havent had any hermies not even on my old granny reveg experiment.
> I let her die after 3 years because i felt cruel.
> I seeded her with triploid male pollen and then finally harvested her.
> Maybe i have just got really lucky with my genes.
> ...


 Oh well its good to know I can keep a mom that long then. Im not worried aboutit going hermie... I got a hermied strain from a friend who had killed my other strains when i went out of town. I think he fed them like 11PH water for 2 weeks. aish!
Anyways my worry was with revgging and if there is a change in potency, smell, taste, fullness etc...



> ok i gotcha. i dont have a need for a cool tube in the area that i am talking about because temps will stay just about optimal levels using this light. thanks. so basically as long as the light can still get to the plants then it is going to be setup in a fashion that they will grow in a vertical room.


 yep anyway the light can get to them they should be fine. If my room was built when my plants were still small then they would have gotten bigger and filled out the room. the edges would have dissapeared from getting filled in with all the foliage. It is very important and I cant stress this enough that the entire room be painted flat white. with any area that cant be covered in panda poly. At this point since it is not finished I have not done the flooring which will be white poly on top of the wood flooring I have. When you walk in there its like i locked the run in a closet. every corner of that room is reflective and it makes a huge difference to the plants.

I can't wait tilll i see someone else start building this room! I am deffinatly looking foward to trying out all the new theories so that we can figure out how to max out the watt/gram ratio. 

Vertical is the only way to go for me now ... next stop... vegging with LED... or maybe just ceramic metal halide.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 13, 2008)

cick ass room, and watt to gram ratio


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 13, 2008)

skunkushybrid said:


> I believe it depends on environment. I doubt a plant's genes can be weakened by successive cloning... I think what is most likely here is that smokers just get bored of the strain, and maybe imagine it to be weaker, same old, same old.
> 
> It is also said that 3rd gen clones are the best... maybe this is due to the general age of the plant and it has reached it's optimum potency levels during veg'.
> 
> There isn't any real evidence, as far as I am aware (so it'd be nice to know if there is) that says clones lose potency through successive generations.


 that is a very interesting , I had started this discussion on a board before years ago and got very different opinions. Some people would think that you would loose something in degeneration and others like yourself believed that the longer a strain was around the longer that it had to adapt to things and generate different immunities to sicknesses etc.

i wish there was a real way to know but at least asking again now i know that people still believe that older generations of plants still are either just as good or maybe even beter  sweet!


----------



## tckfui (Jan 13, 2008)

my third generation clones are kicking ass!!! I thought it was just my imagination though


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 13, 2008)

For anyone interested in a different design to a similar room, this one is very cool but I believe less efficiant and having much more work involved. WHEEL OF GREEN - Cannabis Culture Forums

My thoughts on this... he looses light... a LOT of light this way. I dont even have to explain why cause you can tell. he is forced to feed by hand and in a difficult way to top, when your plants and tilted like this when you pour the water ... spray or even drip it in the water will go straight down and not saturate evenly. he also has to drain each pot into another pot which i dont know how he cleans. 
I still think it looks cool but could use a couple of revisions to make it not so needy of a set up.

Oh and from what i read last, which was a while back I know that this set up yeilded less. 

Gota love the big room of bright!


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 13, 2008)

tckfui said:


> my third generation clones are kicking ass!!! I thought it was just my imagination though


 makes me feel a lot better about taking clones from friends... I will be looking forward to the whole seed thing... but I really miss my old Blue Cinderella. that was the strain of a life time for me.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 13, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I am both


 
Thats impressive dude


----------



## tleaf jr. (Jan 13, 2008)

man that plant is like something out a movie


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 13, 2008)

Its tha plant that will never die. Did you name her Nat?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Its tha plant that will never die. Did you name her Nat?


Yeah sorry she is called old granny lmfao
I am logged in but watching stargate ark of truth in case anyone thought i was being ignorant

I have saved her seeds for the future all though i also have to admit that the seeds were no where near as strong as from a young and healthy plant.
There are enough viable seeds though to keep her genetics going when i choose to.
In the future i will regrow them and cross breed them with something else.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 13, 2008)

Sweet Seeds, how long do you think your seeds will be viable... I have heard people give different time. I kinda wish I didnt rely so much on my old strains, I may have had a collection like you must have by now.
*envy*


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Seeds can still be viable even after thousands of years.
I only intend to keep mine in the freezer for about 18 months as i am only interested in rebreeding my own pppxblueberryxsativa for the minute.

I have 6 indicaxsativa on the go as well.

I will add other strains into the mix over then next 18 months but i want to introduce lavender,cheese and hashberry into my mix as well and granny has the lowest priority because she is 3 years behind my new strains but she is the mother of them all.

Is all a headache really but i love it anyway and theres still a lot i dont know but i just basically cross anything i really like with something else i really like and then recross the best results of each outcome.

Keeping granny is a good way of going back to the old genes and remixing the cross in a different way with other strains and also back crossing her with my own new strains.

Great fun.
Always need seedbanks though for new genes from all around the world and i never inbreed for to long not because you cant but because i like to store the seeds and move onto a new flavour.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 13, 2008)

So nat or anyone else... where do you buy your seeds?
Has anyone seen this Highgrade-seeds.com, they have this cool forum where you can see grow journals of people growing the different strains, never seen anything like it and I was temped to buy just because of that. What a great idea, other seed sites should do this. But then I started to research and found bad threads on how they loose orders. How sad, so sad... some things are too good to be true.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

So far i have never mail ordered any seeds from anywhere.
I bought all of mine in person from a head shop.
Most of my seeds were from nirvana,shaman were from pukka and the matanuska were from sagarmatha.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats so unfair... for me... head shops in my town can't even sell real glass anymore without getting raided. But amazingly enough all of the gas stations sell the glass now. I just found this HempDepot.com site too... they have my old bluexc99 strain... someone is getting money out of me... just not sure who yet.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 13, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Thats so unfair... for me... head shops in my town can't even sell real glass anymore without getting raided. But amazingly enough all of the gas stations sell the glass now. I just found this HempDepot.com site too... they have my old bluexc99 strain... someone is getting money out of me... just not sure who yet.


Yes dude sorry about that i often forget how strict your country is


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 14, 2008)

Where do you live Nat? Need a new neighbor? I'm ready to split this shithole LOL. But I could never survive the cold.

OK bud shot time!
I cant believe how well marijuana will adapt to odd conditoning. All of my plants grow their leaves pointing to the floor and their backsides are exposed. Although I havent had too Foliar feeding will be super easy, no need to try and get under the leaves... just turn her around.
Some of my plants with more then one main cola were staked with 2 stakes in a "T" formation so I could push colas that may have grown behind forward. I only did this because I did not start these out in the Vertical room. They were vegged and budded for a while in a 4x8 closet while the vert room was in construction. 

Day 35 of 12/12, these beauties make me proud.





Can you see the cross back there?















Pollinated White Rhino, I heard this is how you get all female seeds? Is that true? anyone???





Looks like I flattened the hair a little 





This crop makes me happy, they love the vertical, and they LOVEEE Co2





The perfect bud shot!





Lovin it!! 

I need more pictures of the White rhino. I couldn't seem to get a good shot besides the pollinated one. Will post when I get a better view. Should maybe try it with light off.


----------



## Tbone420 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am going to be using fans just like green bastard one under one ontop and cross fans. I will a/c it if I have to. Warm in the summer in the desert. Is that the best use of my space? 2 8x8x8 flower rooms and a flower room 3x5x8. Am leaving for the store in about 30 mins. ANd that pic you sent with the fans moving up and down and side to side I did not understand to well. Thanks for all the help and looking foward to the progress of yours. I think I will use your idea of 3 rows. How far are they spaced out?




GreenLight said:


> Where do you live Nat? Need a new neighbor? I'm ready to split this shithole LOL. But I could never survive the cold.
> 
> OK bud shot time!
> I cant believe how well marijuana will adapt to odd conditoning. All of my plants grow their leaves pointing to the floor and their backsides are exposed. Although I havent had too Foliar feeding will be super easy, no need to try and get under the leaves... just turn her around.
> ...


----------



## philli007 (Jan 17, 2008)

Bea-u-Tee-ful!
P007


----------



## kochab (Jan 17, 2008)

fem seeds come from plants that have pollinated themselves. or in other words Hermie's. they're is also evidence that suggest fem seeds are more prone to turn Hermie.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 17, 2008)

kochab said:


> fem seeds come from plants that have pollinated themselves. or in other words Hermie's. they're is also evidence that suggest fem seeds are more prone to turn Hermie.



You are right to some extent...buuuuuut....

Yes cheaply made female seeds DO come from hermies and are more prone to having hermie offspring.

Real Fem seeds which are more expensive to create are made by spraying a 100% female with hormones that make it turn into a hermie.


----------



## kochab (Jan 17, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> You are right to some extent...buuuuuut....
> 
> Yes cheaply made female seeds DO come from hermies and are more prone to having hermie offspring.
> 
> Real Fem seeds which are more expensive to create are made by spraying a 100% female with hormones that make it turn into a hermie.


yeah i didnt wanna get into the technicality's of using gibbleric acid on plants and such things as that. they would probably be turned away from the thought of looking into it on their own if i had started spraying technical jargon at them explaining how they are made.

but for those that are interested any the method i said that made fem seeds does work for the small time breeder and grower that is just starting. or someone who gets a hermie and needs some beans.
most people just encourage newbs to kill hermies and there are many more things that can be done with a plant developing a few male flowers......but if its one of those big donkey dicks that make nutsacks come out EVERYWHERE you look around female flowers, lay the cursed thing to rest. lol


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmm very interesting, I guess i should have considered keeping the past hermies for something and seeing what happens. I have a feeling the sour diesel plants I have are just prone to hermie and that they all will.

So if that is what happens to a plant that is polinating itself what happens to a normal female plant that is pollinated by a hermie?

are the seed viable. I am very new at this breeding mumbo jumbo... haha


----------



## natmoon (Jan 17, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Hmm very interesting, I guess i should have considered keeping the past hermies for something and seeing what happens. I have a feeling the sour diesel plants I have are just prone to hermie and that they all will.
> 
> So if that is what happens to a plant that is polinating itself what happens to a normal female plant that is pollinated by a hermie?
> 
> are the seed viable. I am very new at this breeding mumbo jumbo... haha


The only hermie seeds i would keep are from plants that have been forced to hermie with light cycle interruptions during flowering.
These will also be all female but not prone to hermie in the future generations.
A natural born hermie is not good for growers or for seed


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 17, 2008)

Well i look all the hermies out but before they were taken out they pollinated some normal white rhinos... I can see some seeds here and there but not many and i wanted to know if I should expect these to be bad seeds or maybe I could get lucky.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 17, 2008)

This is a hard call to make.
If you think that your herms were caused by stress only then they should be ok and all female.
If you think that all of your conditions were perfect yet they still hermied then i would throw them away personally


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Jan 17, 2008)

fuckin cool tho.


----------



## diether (Jan 17, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know about highgrade.com. I have purchased Northern lights from them and have not had any problems with the service or the seeds.


----------



## OhYesTheDopeMan (Jan 18, 2008)

we want more pics of the room in action!


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 18, 2008)

Nat thanks for the suggestion.
I will be taking more pictures tommorow of the Co2 setup and my new big ass can filter.
I also purchased a 600watt digital ballast for the moms room. 
A/K has proven very hard to clone as before, I am now looking into building an cloner or else i will have terrible luck at filling this room. Very sad indeed. I need to buy seeds but I am still so very worried. Even then it would take so long for me to have a good mom. Life is sometimes just complicated. How long would you guys think I have to wait after revegging a plant that has the buds cut down until I can clone it again, I am considering flushing and cutting a white rhino early so that I may take clones from it for next harvest. I saw it as being a crazy outof control plant so I decided not to keep it but now it may be my only option. Also if it had accidentaly been polinated will that effect what happens when it is revegged and cloned?
diether... how long did it take for them to get there. So many bad reviews but it totally looks like a place I would buy from... that purple cindy looks out of this world!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 18, 2008)

yes thats what id say.
a hermie from seed, is a waste of time.


----------



## OhYesTheDopeMan (Jan 18, 2008)

I forgot to ask Greenlight have you considered running the same setup but perpetually? You cold get a lbs every 2 weeks rather than 4 every 2 months


----------



## kochab (Jan 18, 2008)

if all the sour deisel arent hermie then it is probabbly just a strain that is prone to it and it is just hearming because of the odd conditions that the plant is in.
the perpetual setup sounds bomb ass with this room and much less maintainace than a big flood and drain table setup like some i have seen. also requires less energy which i give props up to as well.


----------



## jmac (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey I found this on making fem seed's in high times.

Creating feminized cannabis seeds is an art. Just like art, there are a few different methods of application. I have written about some of my different methods of making seeds in previous HIGH TIMES articles. I have used gibberellic acid, pH stress, light stress, and fertilizer stress to force my female plants to make seeds. All of these methods are harsh on the plants, and some, like the gibberellic acid, are not organic. In my search for cleaner, more earth-friendly ways of working with the cannabis plant, I have found a new way to make feminized seeds. 

Feminized seeds occur as a result of stress, rather than genetics. All cannabis plants can and will make male flowers under stress. Certain strains like a higher pH, some a lower one. Some like a lot of food, some like much less. There is quite a lot of variety in marijuana genetics, and you cant treat every plant the same way. 

It takes many harvests before you really get to know a particular strain. Just like getting to know human friends, it takes time. I have grown the same strains for close to a decade, and am truly getting to know every nuance the different plants exhibit. I can recognize them from a distance. I must say that I get a lot of help from my friends, both in making seeds and in learning new and better ways of working with this sacred plant. 

I named this new method "Rodelization," after a friend who helped me realize and make use of this way of creating female seeds. After growing crop after crop of the same plants in the same conditions, I noticed that if I flowered the plants 10-14 days longer than usual, they would develop male "bananas." A male banana is a very slight male flower on a female marijuana plant that is formed because of stress. Usually they do not let out any pollen early enough to make seeds, but they sometimes do. They are a built-in safety factor so that in case of severe conditions, the plant can make sure the species is furthered. 

To me, a male banana is quite a beautiful thing. It has the potential of making all female seeds. Many growers out there have male-banana phobia. They see one and have heart palpitations, they want to cut down the entire crop, or at the very least take tweezers and pluck the little yellow emergency devices out. I call them "emergency devices" because they emerge at times of stress. 

In the Rodelization method, the male banana is very valuable. After growing your female plants 10-14 days longer than usual, hang them up to dry, then carefully take them off the drying lines and inspect for bananas. Each and every banana should be removed, and placed in a small bag labeled very accurately. These sealed bags can be placed in the fridge for one or two months and still remain potent. 

For the next phase, you need to have a separate crop thats already 2 1/2 weeks into flowering. Take your sealed bags of pollen out of the fridge, and proceed to impregnate your new crop of females. To do this, you must first match the female plant and the pollen from the same strain in the previous crop. Shut all the fans in the growroom down. Then take a very fine paintbrush, dip it in the bag of pollen, and paint it on the female flower. Do this to each different strain you have growing together. I have done it with up to 10 different kinds in the same room with great success. 

I use the lower flowers to make seeds, leaving the top colas seedless for smoking. This method takes time (two crops), but is completely organic, and lets you have great-quality smoke at the same time you make your female seeds. If youre one of those growers whos never grown seeds for fear of not having something good to smoke, you will love this method. 

You can also use this pollen to make new female crosses by cross-pollinating. The older females with the male bananas can be brought into the room with the younger, unpollinated females after they are three weeks into flowering. Turn all of the circulation fans on high, and the little bits of pollen will proceed to make it around the room. Do this for several days. Six to seven weeks later, you will have ripe 100% feminized seeds; not nearly as many as a male plant would make, but enough to start over somewhere else with the same genetics. 

As a farmer who has been forced to move his genetics far away from where they started, I know very well the value of seeds. My friend Adam from ThSeeds in Amsterdam has a motto that I love to borrow these days: Drop seeds not bombs.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh yes- Oh yes... yes... hehe... I just need to get the room finished completely and the strain issue figured out. It may just happen by accident because it has proven very hard to clone this AK so I will have to put some in now and add some in later. Lets see how this works out.

Thanks guys for the opinion about the hermies... I believe this strain is already hermied and wont recover. but its very hard to let go of such a beautiful strong plent.

Havent had time for the pictures ... will have them up soon


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 19, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Nat thanks for the suggestion.
> I will be taking more pictures tommorow of the Co2 setup and my new big ass can filter.
> I also purchased a 600watt digital ballast for the moms room.
> A/K has proven very hard to clone as before, I am now looking into building an cloner or else i will have terrible luck at filling this room. Very sad indeed. I need to buy seeds but I am still so very worried. Even then it would take so long for me to have a good mom. Life is sometimes just complicated. How long would you guys think I have to wait after revegging a plant that has the buds cut down until I can clone it again, I am considering flushing and cutting a white rhino early so that I may take clones from it for next harvest. I saw it as being a crazy outof control plant so I decided not to keep it but now it may be my only option. Also if it had accidentaly been polinated will that effect what happens when it is revegged and cloned?
> diether... how long did it take for them to get there. So many bad reviews but it totally looks like a place I would buy from... that purple cindy looks out of this world!


What seedbank do you want to orsder from?

I have been looking for different cindy strains for a long ass time but can never find them.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 19, 2008)

Highgrade-seeds.com has this purple cindy strain that I really want to get. There are way different reports on whether the site is a scam or not. And anyone who is like really down with it has like 5 posts. As we just saw on this thread. Its very weird. Lots of complaints... I tried to email the guy who runs it because he says he can guarentee their arrival and I asked how... still no response.

Hempdepot also have a biggest collection of C99 I have ever seen, i am hunting down a strain i had before that was given to me by some guy on OG.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 19, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Highgrade-seeds.com has this purple cindy strain that I really want to get. There are way different reports on whether the site is a scam or not. And anyone who is like really down with it has like 5 posts. As we just saw on this thread. Its very weird. Lots of complaints... I tried to email the guy who runs it because he says he can guarentee their arrival and I asked how... still no response.
> 
> Hempdepot also have a biggest collection of C99 I have ever seen, i am hunting down a strain i had before that was given to me by some guy on OG.


Go with hempdepot its one of the best seedbanks there is...damn I forgot they had cindy strains but I prefer to use a prepaid credit card.,..I hate sending money in the mail.


----------



## jmac (Jan 19, 2008)

have seen this site they have reveiws Marijuana Seeds and Marijuana Seed Banks Review


----------



## unity (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi mate, love your thread!

Unity


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys I am happy to announce that I have rooted about 50 new clones for the next room, all AK-47 strain so that I can use feeding lines instead of feeding by hand. 





But even more amazing then this!! GUYS! seriously... I have never seen plants this big ever... I dont even know if in pictures I have seen them like this. Pictures speak for themselves...





this is one plant I swear... pssshhh pictures dont do this justice





i could just sit in this room all day 





thats a guys hand just so you dont think i tried to stick my lady fingers in there for a comparison





Some of these need like 2-3 sticks to hold up all the peices... i wish i had tomatoe cages





so perfect i geta tear in one eye.
GOOD THING TOO... after loosing half my crop i needed this... im sure I will get near what i would have excpected from a normal horizontal grow... i cant ask for better than that after all my set backs!

And for all of you that wanted it... more shots from the rooms perspective!












I am so happy... so happy ... so happy... 

almost a shame to cut down such lovely ladies..... hmm not


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh I feel bad I left out the Rhino pix because I love those AK so much... but hey hey these rhino... SPARKLY bitches!


----------



## valuablevariable (Jan 25, 2008)

Fook, nice is an understatement, how about a shot of the whole room?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

All looking sweet now mate.
Try adding some carbs every week now to make them fatter and tighter if i were you


----------



## bigdaddy631 (Jan 25, 2008)

Subscribed, gotta watch this one^^


----------



## kochab (Jan 25, 2008)

im digging the flowering pictures like hell chicka.
id be hella happy with that.
you said that you only have 2600k watts of hps in that room? thats incredible for that. congrats.
ill now be setting up my sog thats currently under a 400 watt light so that i can max out my yields from the cursed little thing. (hopefully i can upgrade soon)


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 25, 2008)

no no not 2600... I only have (2) 1,000k lights<<<<

Like in the title i am only working with 2,000 watts.... and I couldnt even point the bottom light in the direction I wanted it to go... its working out fanatically well.

Hey if you read above you should have shots of the room in every possible angle, If You can think of another angle Ill try to do that.

nat- what do you mean about carbs... these budz are already very full and very tight... they get a good amount of Co2 in the room also. What can I do to make them fatter although I can't even imagine that being possible.


----------



## kochab (Jan 25, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> no no not 2600... I only have (2) 1,000k lights<<<<
> 
> Like in the title i am only working with 2,000 watts.... and I couldnt even point the bottom light in the direction I wanted it to go... its working out fanatically well.
> 
> ...


wow even better. carbo load just fatten buds up more because of the sugars and such in them


----------



## jmac (Jan 26, 2008)

looking awsome g ,good job did u get my im with the safe----- know what I mean Ive talked to a few people but Ill im you later


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

beautiful job on the AK......I'm very impressed....and it's hard to impress anyone with ak.......very good job


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 26, 2008)

Someone tell me how to add carbs!!! lol... does this mean I should be adding the molassases???

oooofff Im tired from work today... thank you all for your kind words.

Cali- I know what you mean, hopefully i will get better strains soon. You want to volunteer to donate strains to the FCC? (florida clone connection).. hehe


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Someone tell me how to add carbs!!! lol... does this mean I should be adding the molassases???
> 
> oooofff Im tired from work today... thank you all for your kind words.
> 
> Cali- I know what you mean, hopefully i will get better strains soon. You want to volunteer to donate strains to the FCC? (florida clone connection).. hehe


I put one heaped dessert spoonful in 3litres of water per once a week all the way through.
I dissolve this in a jug of warm water and let it cool and then add it to the rest of the water.
Some people think it does nothing but i think it helps.
I have no proof of this though.
There are several proper products available like carboload etc. if you don't want to be mixing up stinky molasses.
Molasses is just the cheap alternative,diy if you like


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 26, 2008)

You can also order items like from this company Price list

they sell premade verticl grow shelves that interlock and can be used in any combination of sizes.Just a thought since the vertcal was the talk


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> Someone tell me how to add carbs!!! lol... does this mean I should be adding the molassases???
> 
> oooofff Im tired from work today... thank you all for your kind words.
> 
> Cali- I know what you mean, hopefully i will get better strains soon. You want to volunteer to donate strains to the FCC? (florida clone connection).. hehe


come to cali i'll take care of it...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jan 27, 2008)

Carboload by advanced nutrients is what I use, and imo the best product of its kind on the market...

I use it from first week of flower right through till the end. You should actually notice the difference in crystal content. I buy the liquid but it comes in powder form too.

1ml per litre of the liquid is enough.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 27, 2008)

oh how awesome I have been looking to add to my feeding, as I have been using the same mix for too many years. I will make sure to pick this up at the Shop ASAP. 

Thanks for the link filthy, that site has some interesting stuff for sale.

Cali- I might be in Santa Barbara for a wedding in July, but most definitely around the end of Aug to drive to burningman

Fun times, cali is a nice place... I like the dry weather... but then again ive only been a visitor.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 27, 2008)

looking good.
sounds like every thing is going your way.
what are you feeding them monsters,through out there flowering period?.
nicceeee


----------



## kochab (Jan 27, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> oh how awesome I have been looking to add to my feeding, as I have been using the same mix for too many years. I will make sure to pick this up at the Shop ASAP.
> 
> Thanks for the link filthy, that site has some interesting stuff for sale.
> 
> ...


yo man....may i say that if you have been using the same mix for years and your getting beautiful plants....then why fuck with it?
kinda going back to the dont fix what aint broke rule to myself......
anyways your doing awesome in your endeavors. keep it up brotha.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 28, 2008)

wow that shit is crazy! I need to get myself one of those babies! yee yee im high


----------



## Xanza (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a pretty crazy setup, if I do say so myself


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 30, 2008)

crazy:
Gh 3 part, Calmag, Bcuzz add, and first 2 weeks monster bloom, last 2 weeks before flush monster bloom.
Kochab:
I believe in the advancments of science and want to keep up with the times.
And you can call me sistah 

Damm guys I guess I got over excited about the biggest plants I've had as I looked back to my grow in 05' ... ah the memories.

























OHHHH YEAHHHH!!!! *falls out of chair*

Ok 

Anyways... I'll get back up to my standard soon enough, this room needs to get finished ASAP.

And Cali.... that was AK! woot!


----------



## dylster88 (Feb 9, 2008)

where did you get your light>?


----------



## podank (Feb 10, 2008)

that looks killer!


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 10, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> crazy:
> Gh 3 part, Calmag, Bcuzz add, and first 2 weeks monster bloom, last 2 weeks before flush monster bloom.
> Kochab:
> I believe in the advancments of science and want to keep up with the times.
> ...




Nice big homie. Like the set up & the light usage. Beautiful


----------



## krillianred (Feb 10, 2008)

man all these grow journals make me wanna get started


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 11, 2008)

What was your total yield?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 11, 2008)

Havent heard from greenlight for a while now
Maybe he/she is to stoned to type


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 11, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Havent heard from greenlight for a while now
> Maybe he/she is to stoned to type


Yeah straight up or working on the next grow scheme.


----------



## kochab (Feb 12, 2008)

i had to work 3 damn hours because i saw this thread and had an idea.
the 3 hours was to put in 2 damn shelves on a concrete wall. 2 foot of the floor............ the shit was SOOOO much of a pain in an ass.


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 12, 2008)

Dont you think the concrete wall will hug the heat from the lamps?


----------



## kochab (Feb 13, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Dont you think the concrete wall will hug the heat from the lamps?


the whole room is made of concrete except for the ceiling.
ive had no problems in there and it keeps humidity nice and ldow in the room.


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 14, 2008)

kochab said:


> the whole room is made of concrete except for the ceiling.
> ive had no problems in there and it keeps humidity nice and ldow in the room.


Cool.


----------



## Nogoodnamesleft (Feb 15, 2008)

I as well prefer Verical lamps.

The pics Ive seen here look wonderfull.

Cheers, 
NgNl


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 15, 2008)

Nogoodnamesleft said:


> I as well prefer Verical lamps.
> 
> The pics Ive seen here look wonderfull.
> 
> ...


Are those pics of your personal grow. None the less vertical grows seem to be efficient.


----------



## Nogoodnamesleft (Feb 15, 2008)

yes indeed.. any pic I ever post will always be my own unless otherwise noted.

Cheers, 
NgNl


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 17, 2008)

Nogoodnamesleft said:


> yes indeed.. any pic I ever post will always be my own unless otherwise noted.
> 
> Cheers,
> NgNl


Looks nice!


----------



## DJsmooth (Feb 17, 2008)

What type of yield do you handle nogoodnamesleft ?


----------



## Nogoodnamesleft (Feb 18, 2008)

Both rooms are running 12 750w digitals, and I have pulled anywhere between 7-16 lbs in the time I have dialed in my room and found a consistant plant that is freindly to my style. The last pull came down as 16lb, and was slightly higher than the last.. so it is increasing as I go. 

Lotsa time spent screwin around with the wrong plants. I think if I switched back to 1kw lamps and tweaked a few things, I could hit 20+ w ease.

I always like to low ball it. Other guys I know are doing MUCH better than I am. They are also doing more plants with multiple 1KWs per vert row..

Im doing 2 plants each in 12 104L barrels. Overall, the incredible ease of doing larger plants Vert vs my old flat gardens has got me sold.

Cheers, 
NgNl


----------



## kochab (Apr 10, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> oh how awesome I have been looking to add to my feeding, as I have been using the same mix for too many years. I will make sure to pick this up at the Shop ASAP.
> 
> Thanks for the link filthy, that site has some interesting stuff for sale.
> 
> ...



ha ha just going through some old threads and noticed this user is also a fan of the burningman community.....
he he maybe we should have met up there.

greenlight been on in a while?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

whos the maker of a 750 watt hps light? just curious never seen or heard of a 750 watt light


----------



## kochab (Apr 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> whos the maker of a 750 watt hps light? just curious never seen or heard of a 750 watt light



hey fletch, the guys got 5 post.....he prob left after a week here, if that


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 11, 2008)

hahahaha 750w hps....in your dreams....and only 16 pounds from 7500 watts!? laaaammmeeee


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 11, 2008)

you all are so quick to criticize or call people liars....

750 watt lumatek - Google Product Search


why not learn how to look first?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 11, 2008)

i guess that is in my dreams tho aye


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2008)

not to ruffle any feathers but there are 750w hps's lol. only reason i know is cuz i came across them earlier in a search for a replacement bulb.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 11, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> not to ruffle any feathers but there are 750w hps's lol. only reason i know is cuz i came across them earlier in a search for a replacement bulb.


lol................


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> lol................


 as soon as i posted that it showed your posts to me.


----------



## Nogoodnamesleft (Apr 15, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> hahahaha 750w hps....in your dreams....and only 16 pounds from 7500 watts!? laaaammmeeee


 
yer not to hip on whats new on the market are you? ..... id go into depth about plasma bulbs, but id say you wouldnt believe those exsist either...

I see you have over 3k posts.... and most of those are the " lol, yeah... agree" type.... best of luck to you pal

(also check your math....750w x 12 = what again?)

and 10-16 pounds PER ROOM (thats 6 750w each) isnt too bad bro...

lol, didnt even know there was a 750w before calling someone out on the carpet... frickin noob.

Cheers, 
NgNl


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2008)

and here it goes...lol


----------



## Nogoodnamesleft (Apr 15, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> whos the maker of a 750 watt hps light? just curious never seen or heard of a 750 watt light


Lumatek makes them my freind.... there is another 750w about to hit the market thats gonna be pretty hot I think.... its being showcased at the annual post PGTA 4/20 party in vegas..... I havent had any RFI/EMI probs w my lumateks.... we'll see about the new ones.

Cheers, 
NgNl


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2008)

Nogoodnamesleft said:


> yer not to hip on whats new on the market are you? ..... id go into depth about plasma bulbs, but id say you wouldnt believe those exsist either...
> 
> I see you have over 3k posts.... and most of those are the " lol, yeah... agree" type.... best of luck to you pal
> 
> ...


I shopped for a long time and I shopped just about everywhere even the local shops when I was getting my hps...I had never seen a 750w not once.....Maybe they arent really to big in the US yet. I havent even seen any 750w hps's in any of my books or mags so I had just assumed they didnt existwhich was stupid and yes obviously I was wrong and I will admit it.

No need to be a dick though asshole I was mostly joking around when I made that comment, Im no noob ive been growing for a few years. Check all of my grow journals.

You best check yo self.

Very few of my comments are "yeah i agree lol" I NEVER use the word lol first of all....so fuck off.


----------



## kochab (Apr 15, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> I shopped for a long time and I shopped just about everywhere even the local shops when I was getting my hps...I had never seen a 750w not once.....Maybe they arent really to big in the US yet. I havent even seen any 750w hps's in any of my books or mags so I had just assumed they didnt existwhich was stupid and yes obviously I was wrong and I will admit it.
> 
> No need to be a dick though asshole I was mostly joking around when I made that comment, Im no noob ive been growing for a few years. Check all of my grow journals.
> 
> ...


nsw dont get your feathers all ruffled over something that a new user with 7 post made man.
I mean come on do you really feel the need to remove your legs so that you can get on their level?
your a good, established and EXPERIENCED grower. fuck anyone that feels different about it


----------



## fdotairez (Apr 22, 2008)

hey elite, i saw you were in florida, i'm from the broward area (sunrise) and now live in orlando for college, but i'd love to chat it up with you about a few things including clones


----------



## kochab (Apr 22, 2008)

fdotairez said:


> , but i'd love to chat it up with you about a few things including clones



thats gotta be like THE best. dl statement ive heard announced on riu.
that shits what a pm is for.....cause thatll get u banned.
oh and the "elite" you saw wasnt a screen name.....that was a banner that means the user donated money to the site..?


----------



## kochab (Apr 22, 2008)

and this is an old grow log of someone who apparently skipped out on rollitup....not really the place anyways. Your lucky someone isnt using this as a home thread anymore or theyd prob be a bit ill......


----------



## fdotairez (Apr 23, 2008)

it wont let me pm people for some reason i think my low post count , and i didnt mention buying anything i could simply have questions


----------



## DWR (Apr 23, 2008)

Holly shit, i saw a Octupus setup at the Weed Exebition.

WOW your totally going for it... love it ^^


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 24, 2008)

i dont understand how sticking a buld in them middle of the room would make it so efficient?
the lite would only be reached to one side of the plant
or u would have to rotate every day
and how often?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the 750 watt lights. Yeah I had never ran across them before good find Im curious on them I get my 600 watt digital switchables for $115 shipped so if the 750 comes down I might give it a try.The octopus spinning lights look cool my local dro shops have had them as grow demos the last year or so. I have looked at them in depth and if I can convince the one guy to let me open the main cover Ill post back its secret. It spins like a fan with 8 arms each has a 250 watt bulb mh or hps runs both and covers a rough diameter or 8 feet well.Its based on a ceiling fan but I have to figure out the swivel electrics to find out how the wires dont twist as it spins. I have a thereory that it uses a simple ball joint made of metal at the rotation points which makes constant contact with the power source so it can rotae 360 degrees without a tangle but remains on.We will see


----------



## sleepytown (Apr 24, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> i dont understand how sticking a buld in them middle of the room would make it so efficient?
> the lite would only be reached to one side of the plant
> or u would have to rotate every day
> and how often?


The advantage of growing vertically is that you do not lose luminous efficacy due to reflection. When you have a "normal" set up with a reflector, half of the light is going on to your plants. Half of your light is reflecting back to the plants as well as it can, given your reflector. By growing vertically, you can have 360 degrees of the bulb throwing light onto your plants.

S-Town


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 24, 2008)

but u the light would still reach only one side of the plant not 360 degrees of it (unless u rotate ur pots)


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 24, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> but u the light would still reach only one side of the plant not 360 degrees of it (unless u rotate ur pots)


Yes the plants can be rotated buuut....losing light on one side of the plant isnt much different from losing light on the lower half of a plant like you do with a regular setup. The plants grow towards the light anyways.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for the clear up nonstop
much love
<3 jason


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 24, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> thanks for the clear up nonstop
> much love
> <3 jason


no problem bro


----------



## kochab (Apr 25, 2008)

glad to see some love spread around this morning.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

kochab said:


> glad to see some love spread around this morning.


hehe love you too man
you grow?


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 26, 2008)

kochab said:


> nsw dont get your feathers all ruffled over something that a new user with 7 post made man.
> I mean come on do you really feel the need to remove your legs so that you can get on their level?
> your a good, established and EXPERIENCED grower. fuck anyone that feels different about it


 
 This comment deserves a comment. 
That man may have 7 post on RIU, but he could also have 10,000 on cannabis culture, gardens cure or Icmag. Post counts are overated for some people. 

Dont get me wrong there are lots of growers on here that bring a tremendous amount of knowledge 1. Filthy fletch 2. albfuct 3. fdd 4. gardenknowm 5. loud blunts & etc, etc...& there are some that post a lot of bullshit & have 1,2,3,4, 5,000 plus post.

I highly doubt its the amount of post counts that gives one the edge in this but more of the true knowledge thats within the post.

Anyone can fuck a girl...but only a few can make her come. Feel me?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for the kind words sean....didnt know my advice/knowledge was appreciated nor noticed


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 26, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> This comment deserves a comment.
> That man may have 7 post on RIU, but he could also have 10,000 on cannabis culture, gardens cure or Icmag. Post counts are overated for some people.
> 
> Dont get me wrong there are lots of growers on here that bring a tremendous amount of knowledge 1. Filthy fletch 2. albfuct 3. fdd 4. gardenknowm 5. loud blunts & etc, etc...& there are some that post a lot of bullshit & have 1,2,3,4, 5,000 plus post.
> ...


So your saying I post a lot of bullshit....You know what I spend a lot of time on here helping out people. You can see ive posted in just about every single "are these ready" threads, and a lot of growers grow journals with help and respectful comments. 

Theres a little button that says find all posts by this user....go ahead, I dare you to click it. You will find 75% of my posts to be directed towards helping other members.


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 27, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> So your saying I post a lot of bullshit....You know what I spend a lot of time on here helping out people. You can see ive posted in just about every single "are these ready" threads, and a lot of growers grow journals with help and respectful comments.
> 
> Theres a little button that says find all posts by this user....go ahead, I dare you to click it. You will find 75% of my posts to be directed towards helping other members.


Do you have a guilty conscience or something
The comment was even directed towards you but if you want to take it personal then be my guest


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> thanks for the kind words sean....didnt know my advice/knowledge was appreciated nor noticed


No problem man but Im just being honest about shit. Cant help it  You have helped a lot of people out including myself so nuff respect.
Sigh....So I guess Ill go back in my little corner with my 400+ post count now & put my dunce hat on & learn some more shit.  Lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2008)

ha im still learning! your ass be on the bargain shopping and the deals. dont think you arent a resource, 400 post or not


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 27, 2008)

southfloridasean said:


> Do you have a guilty conscience or something
> The comment was even directed towards you but if you want to take it personal then be my guest


You defended a guy that was completely insulting me....


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 27, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> ha im still learning! your ass be on the bargain shopping and the deals. dont think you arent a resource, 400 post or not


 I try...trust me.


----------



## kochab (Apr 27, 2008)

i wasn't trying to aggravate anyones feathers.
sean i understand what ya mean bout the post count.


----------



## kingpapawawa (Apr 27, 2008)

my post count is low and i don't know shit! =]


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

kingpapawawa said:


> my post count is low and i don't know shit! =]


and typically thats what that means. However I have thought about what southfloridasean was getting at before he mentioned that. Anyone just coming here has a low post count not just yourself. Typically if i see someone that dosent seem to know theyre shit and has a low post count i assume that they are noobies and i probably shouldent assume so, so often


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

kochab said:


> and typically thats what that means. However I have thought about what southfloridasean was getting at before he mentioned that. Anyone just coming here has a low post count not just yourself. Typically if i see someone that dosent seem to know theyre shit and has a low post count i assume that they are noobies and i probably shouldent assume so, so often


Yes...but that guy you made the original comment to was in fact an asshole....


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Yes...but that guy you made the original comment to was in fact an asshole....


actually just speaking to a friend of mine about getting some of these assholes off of the website. noobies are getting away with too much and people are getting away with too much as far as the noobies are concerned.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

kochab said:


> actually just speaking to a friend of mine about getting some of these assholes off of the website. noobies are getting away with too much and people are getting away with too much as far as the noobies are concerned.


Whats the plan MUHUHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> hahahaha 750w hps....in your dreams....and only 16 pounds from 7500 watts!? laaaammmeeee



so nsw....this comment doesnt make you look like an asshole?????


i've seen you make threads to directly expose members about stupid shit they've said....

everyone, at one point or another has been an asshole or make asshole comments!!!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> so nsw....this comment doesnt make you look like an asshole?????
> 
> 
> i've seen you make threads to directly expose members about stupid shit they've said....
> ...


did I EVER say I wasnt an asshole sometimes? 

I apologized twice for making that comment....would you like me to do so again?

Also the second part of that comment was a complete joke....ever hear of sarcasm? 

7168 grams from 7500 watts is a great yield....anyone can figure that out.


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> everyone, at one point or another has been an asshole or make asshole comments!!!!!



true there l.b. Shit yall know when im outta weed just for that reason. I cant deal with the noobies repetitiveness without being stoned, but im the one to get on everyone elses case for it while im high.

Actually theres been a whole bunch of ppl here recentlly with there panties in a wad for really no reason. I mean bitchy mofos for asking/saying things that really dont need a smart ass comment. i mean look @ this whole thread devoted to just that....
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/68917-weed-i-found-my-backyard-2.html#post786750


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> did I EVER say I wasnt an asshole sometimes?
> 
> I apologized twice for making that comment....would you like me to do so again?
> 
> ...



relax...that comment was in response to yours:


nowstopwhining said:


> Yes...but that guy you made the original comment to was in fact an asshole....


it just seems like the pot is calling the kettle black.


you didnt like the fact that he attacked you and called you a noob and he called you on your shit.

but you did the same thing to the one dude referring to the 750 watts.

dont get heated bro, im just looking at it from another angle.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> relax...that comment was in response to yours:
> 
> it just seems like the pot is calling the kettle black.
> 
> ...


I understand where your coming from man and trust me im not gettign heated...I hate how text can really portray the wrong feelings in certain situations.

We were both being assholes...but I wasnt really being all that serious when I made that comment about the 750 watters and the yield I never said anything about HIM...He on the other hand was angry and attacked me on a personal level saying all my comments on this site are non helpful, noob, etc.


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> relax...that comment was in response to yours:
> 
> it just seems like the pot is calling the kettle black.
> 
> ...


i do see the point that you are making loudblunts......

my point in general is that folks being DICKHEADS lately for no damn reason. They are going out of theyre ways to be assholes.
must be substituting meth for theyre chronic again.....


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

dude was an asshole in his own way.
but NSW did you have to find it in yourself to be such an ass back to him?
he was a relatively new member and may have had some good advice and shit to bring to the site, but instead of being kind and telling him to watch his words you bit back bra


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

yes, i understand about that nsw....and i apologize. im the first to get on somebody about reading my text into emotions!

my fault


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

kochab said:


> dude was an asshole in his own way.
> but NSW did you have to find it in yourself to be such an ass back to him?
> he was a relatively new member and may have had some good advice and shit to bring to the site, but instead of being kind and telling him to watch his words you bit back bra


That I did....and two wrongs dont make a right.....Ill admit he hurt my feelings after all the time I put into this site. I do reviews for everyone, ive done a couple how-to's, I try and be as helpful as possible, and I let his comments get to me. I guess thats all there is to it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

and that is the point i was trying to make...no harm done


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yes, i understand about that nsw....and i apologize. im the first to get on somebody about reading my text into emotions!
> 
> my fault


hey no big problems man, I like you.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> and that is the point i was trying to make...no harm done


I gotcha


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> That I did....and two wrongs dont make a right.....Ill admit he hurt my feelings after all the time I put into this site. I do reviews for everyone, ive done a couple how-to's, I try and be as helpful as possible, and I let his comments get to me. I guess thats all there is to it.



i know what ya mean man. Just letting ya know that they may be trying to come down on all these people attacking on here. Its hard to try and help people just for them to give you a slap in the face, but the rest of us members do respect what the experienced pimps here do. 
dont let shit get to ya so bad man.
like loudblunts here, we aint really ever had shit in common, but hes my NIGGA! id go to bat for that dude any day of the week just because hes such a cool cat around here. He gives mad respect to most anybody he runs across even if theyre still in the closet burning cfls and annoying the piss outta the boards with "should I use piss as nutes" types of threads.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 28, 2008)

kochab said:


> i know what ya mean man. Just letting ya know that they may be trying to come down on all these people attacking on here. Its hard to try and help people just for them to give you a slap in the face, but the rest of us members do respect what the experienced pimps here do.
> dont let shit get to ya so bad man.
> like loudblunts here, we aint really ever had shit in common, but hes my NIGGA! id go to bat for that dude any day of the week just because hes such a cool cat around here. He gives mad respect to most anybody he runs across even if theyre still in the closet burning cfls and annoying the piss outta the boards with "should I use piss as nutes" types of threads.


Thats exactly why I respect Loudlblunts. Honestly hes the kind of person we need as a mod.


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Thats exactly why I respect Loudlblunts. Honestly hes the kind of person we need as a mod.


yep i think so myself...god knows i loose my cool with folks too much to do it. 
sometimes folks just make me wish that I could send an e-slap.
now theres a suggestion for the site.....lmao

yeah but yall be easy im gonna get off here for a bit and smoke then eat my ass a feast of italian foods!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

kochab, we have more in common than you think bro. i love italiano!!!!


kochab & nsw....i love you guys too   thanks for all the help. you guys have been there.....and as well as the moral support!


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> kochab, we have more in common than you think bro. i love italiano!!!!
> 
> 
> kochab & nsw....i love you guys too   thanks for all the help. you guys have been there.....and as well as the moral support!


for real whataquankadink.
no problem bra, youve actually taken off pretty fast with this growing thing. You read a lot and listened well so no wonder why u learned so fast.
.....and moral support is 85% of the game when you cant ever see each other in a prohibition game.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

most definitely.


im like a sponge sometimes....i can sit and soak up info all day


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

you are a sponge


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> most definitely.
> 
> 
> im like a sponge sometimes....i can sit and soak up info all day





CALIGROWN said:


> you are a sponge



i dont know about all this sponge business but i do know that i have no job and i sit here on riu most all day.....and I do go outside and tend to the plants a bit (strangely the ones sitting on my dryer with no lights except for FAINT sunlight are doing better then the ones outside. I bet its this SHITTY weather....lb the weather suck where u @?)


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 28, 2008)

my outdoor is kicking ass...I forgot to include those plants in my journal..ill update now


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

yea its fucking pouring like shit!


fucking with my immune system. driving my allergies fucking nuts. my doctor said when i moved from ga....its a tree here that drives my allergies up the wall!!!!

i cant take this rain one day, hot as fuck sun shining the other....getting tired real quick. i like consistency!


----------



## kingpapawawa (Apr 29, 2008)

kochab said:


> and typically thats what that means. However I have thought about what southfloridasean was getting at before he mentioned that. Anyone just coming here has a low post count not just yourself. Typically if i see someone that dosent seem to know theyre shit and has a low post count i assume that they are noobies and i probably shouldent assume so, so often


i love hijacked threads

anyhow. i feel just the opposite.. i dont normally look at the postcount unless someone mentions it in the thread. i try and read what a person has said and decide if they are an idiot or not. (lots of those)

most of the people with high post counts .... 90% of their posts are in toke-n-talk which could be called talk-n-shit.

over the last 2 years ive increased my postcount from 1 to 100.. but i've increased my yield from .5 grams per watt to 1gram per watt!

i dont post pics here, but Nowstopwhining has seen my "stealth madness".. if you want to have a look stop by the live chat sometime and ask me for a link =]


----------



## kochab (Apr 29, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> yea its fucking pouring like shit!
> 
> 
> fucking with my immune system. driving my allergies fucking nuts. my doctor said when i moved from ga....its a tree here that drives my allergies up the wall!!!!
> ...



ha ha i feel ya reall bad there man. Im allergic to stress.....so when i get stressed out I break out in hives.

but yeah man the weather has been sucking to shit here lately. luckily today proves that the weather can be nice.......now its just cold as shit. lol


----------



## daddychrisg (Apr 30, 2008)

What ever happened to the 2k vertical grow?


----------



## kingpapawawa (Apr 30, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> What ever happened to the 2k vertical grow?



it died on the vine


----------



## kochab (Apr 30, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> What ever happened to the 2k vertical grow?



i dunno? I guess it died and we started sub conversations in its gracious memory.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 30, 2008)

what happened to it? 

I dont know.....WHO CARES hahahahaha

actually now that you mention it im kind of curious


----------



## kochab (May 1, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> what happened to it?
> 
> I dont know.....WHO CARES hahahahaha
> 
> actually now that you mention it im kind of curious


i have been curious since i got back on rollitup since this is one of my subscribed threads, and when I returned to it to see how turned out, it was dead like whats her face just stopped coming here without any warning.


----------



## hondaturbo (May 3, 2008)

i just read 23 pages and didn't even see the end of this vert grow, shit i d idn't really even see the begining i feel cheater and used


----------



## 40acres (May 3, 2008)

hondaturbo said:


> i just read 23 pages and didn't even see the end of this vert grow, shit i d idn't really even see the begining i feel cheater and used


I was really pissed about that as well. Felt like i wasted 22 pages worth of reading.


----------



## Koabear (May 3, 2008)

what happened tuned in did it just die or do you think something happened


----------



## kochab (May 3, 2008)

Koabear said:


> what happened tuned in did it just die or do you think something happened


she didnt have a bunch of threads before this one, she probably just lost interest in the site


----------



## super fly (May 3, 2008)

I heard her laughing all the way to the bank! I wish her all the luck! great thread...

~~>this is my first post!


----------



## kochab (May 4, 2008)

super fly said:


> I heard her laughing all the way to the bank! I wish her all the luck! great thread...
> 
> ~~>this is my first post!


welcome to the site man, Think that youll find a vast amount of cannabis information here as long as your willing to learn.

If she ever happened to show up here and read this thread, Id wish her all the best of luck myself too, she taught me about a totally different system by starting this thread.
sucks that she didnt finish it but it gave me enough knowladge to make my own vertical grow and finish it out.


----------



## Koabear (May 4, 2008)

ya it is a graet idea and want to research it a lot more. well if you do end up growing with this system i would love to read your progress Kochab


----------



## kochab (May 4, 2008)

Koabear said:


> ya it is a graet idea and want to research it a lot more. well if you do end up growing with this system i would love to read your progress Kochab


Ive used it already in a room that Ive sett up, but i didnt log the grows that I did in there nor do i still use that room.
Ive been reduced to all outdoor


----------



## Koabear (May 4, 2008)

well then I will have to do it then and log it I am real curious


----------



## 420time420 (May 4, 2008)

Nice Good Work


----------



## kochab (May 4, 2008)

Koabear said:


> well then I will have to do it then and log it I am real curious



go for it man, if ya need some help, make a thread about your problems ,and pm me a link to the thread.


----------



## Koabear (May 4, 2008)

sweat ya i will do that 

right now i am trying the stealth bubble-tronics set up so far it has been amazing so simple i will eventual start a thread i have everything loged juts not on a tread


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 5, 2008)

koa bear what is ur avater?


----------



## kochab (May 5, 2008)

Koabear said:


> sweat ya i will do that
> 
> right now i am trying the stealth bubble-tronics set up so far it has been amazing so simple i will eventual start a thread i have everything loged juts not on a tread


in a general idea what is "stealth bubble-tronics"?



jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> koa bear what is ur avater?


it kinda looks like frank from the movie "donnie darko" exploding, although i know that isnt that movie, because the avatar is a cartoon.


----------



## Koabear (May 5, 2008)

oh its a raving rabbit on a drop i created i am an art major so i do a lot of drawing 

check this site out it has a video i have the pot system with 24 pods SH Hydroponics, Inc. > Bubbleponics&#8482; Pro II - 24 Planter


----------



## little bud (May 5, 2008)

yer nice looking room up and coming


----------



## Koabear (May 5, 2008)

i have pics of my seedlings i jut need to resize them


----------



## kochab (May 6, 2008)

Koabear said:


> oh its a raving rabbit on a drop i created i am an art major so i do a lot of drawing
> 
> check this site out it has a video i have the pot system with 24 pods SH Hydroponics, Inc. > Bubbleponics Pro II - 24 Planter


to me that looks like a recirculating dwc system.... which means you probably paid more for it than it was worth unless you built it.

but they work great


----------



## Koabear (May 6, 2008)

built myself use to know a lot of commercial growers and mimicked the stealth system. i used there cfls tho they work great i have 6 of each


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 6, 2008)

PREACH IT BRO, IVE TRIED, PLEASE COME CHECK OUT MY 3/6' MONSTERS GROWN AROUND A 1000W HPS, BEEN DOING THIS FOR YEARS, BECAUSE OF SPACE, AND OUTPUT AT HARV. AFTER TRIALS.... I GET A PND OFF 3 PLANTS
A MEDICAL GROWER, AND IN AN ELEC. CHAIR. HIRE THE HANDYCAP WE ARE FUN TO WATCH...... DB.  I THOUGHT OF IT ON MY OWN, AND AM NOW JUST LEARNING IM NOT ALONE..... A SHUTIN NO CPU, TILL NOW.

GOING BACK TO REREAD TO WHOLE THING. AGAIN.

LOVE WHAT YOUR DOING.  

PIC'S OF OP IN JOURNAL,GALLERY...PIC WHORE.


----------



## kochab (May 6, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> PREACH IT BRO, IVE TRIED, PLEASE COME CHECK OUT MY 3/6' MONSTERS GROWN AROUND A 1000W HPS, BEEN DOING THIS FOR YEARS, BECAUSE OF SPACE, AND OUTPUT AT HARV. AFTER TRIALS.... I GET A PND OFF 3 PLANTS
> A MEDICAL GROWER, AND IN AN ELEC. CHAIR. HIRE THE HANDYCAP WE ARE FUN TO WATCH...... DB.  I THOUGHT OF IT ON MY OWN, AND AM NOW JUST LEARNING IM NOT ALONE..... A SHUTIN NO CPU, TILL NOW.
> 
> GOING BACK TO REREAD TO WHOLE THING. AGAIN.
> ...


i couldent understand most of this?
what was it about?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 6, 2008)

Just Seen This Th. When Loggin In. Read. Said Dammmm Nice... Been Growing This Way For About 5yrs Now. Thought Of It On Own, Because Im A Shutin In A Chair. I Fell More Ppl. Should Go Vert. Its Crazy But The Results Ive Gotten Are Great. Is That Better. Bad Eyes Large Type Apg's, And I Asked If The Poster And Any Interested Would Come Check The Jornal Ive Got Going. Thats All. Peace Allways Db.


----------



## kochab (May 7, 2008)

Koabear said:


> built myself use to know a lot of commercial growers and mimicked the stealth system. i used there cfls tho they work great i have 6 of each


commercial growers and cfls......now theres something you dont hear about everyday...
what size are they? the actual wattage and equivalent wattage if u know it?


----------



## GreenLight (May 7, 2008)

I apologize to all of you for being a total space cookie.

HAH

People died, others in the hospital... life has been fucking CRAZY as shit for me.

Will have real numbers and info soon. Have to take down room and build 2 others elsewhere... Im all worn out guys.

First try when loosing more than half my girls half way into harvest was 3.5Lbs

Second harvest is being packed and weighed now. 

Ill be back... have some patience.


----------



## kochab (May 7, 2008)

GreenLight said:


> I apologize to all of you for being a total space cookie.
> 
> HAH
> 
> ...


OMG! greenlight's back! Now i can quit hijacking her thread.....
much props to ya babe, your the one that got me into the vertical grow stuff. Thanks on the final result yield reports though.
im glad to see you back and im sorry to hear about the problems youve been having. was kinda worried though because usually when someone as experienced as you are disapears, it means that they have been popped by the 5-0 or something to that nature.

Back to letting the space nugget teach about the vertical stuff.


----------



## Koabear (May 7, 2008)

cant wait to see those number !!!!


----------



## kochab (May 8, 2008)

Koabear said:


> cant wait to see those number !!!!


to hell with the numbers.... why is it that more and more people on this site(and in the world) are becoming about quantity over quality?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 8, 2008)

I Do Agree, Going Vert. Dammm The Results Speak On There Own. Way New To The Thread, But Not To The Vert. Grow. Sorry To Here About All The Hosp. Trouble, Been There Alot Myself....i Have My 2yr Old Boy Watching Me, What Can Won Say, Keep A Stiff Upper Lip, To Better Days...db. Peace And Patience, I Would Like To Talk With U Gl. When Its Right, Please Let Me Know. Allways.


----------



## Koabear (May 8, 2008)

that is what i was referring to. not weight but results with the grow in general.


----------



## kochab (May 9, 2008)

Koabear said:


> that is what i was referring to. not weight but results with the grow in general.


o_0 sorry then.


----------



## Koabear (May 10, 2008)

sometimes with just letters on the screen they can be read how ever you may interpret it was my fault for not specifying i have a problem with being to vague


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Aug 23, 2008)

what happened to the grow and the rooms. I wanna know more


----------



## Medicultivation (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm curious about whether or not you top your plants, it doesn't look like you do. Do they fill in well without topping? In a flat garden I always FIM them.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Sep 18, 2008)

ITS ALLLIIIVVVEEE!!!!


----------



## smartbadguy (Sep 18, 2008)

wow keep the good work and stay strong. this grow makes me want to change my grow room


----------



## floridacity2004 (Oct 31, 2008)

damn let me look more in this


----------



## giantart (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks promising - Keepin' my good eye on it!


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Nov 5, 2008)

just so you are aware, the chick that started this hasn't been around for---------------- over a year-, this is an old thread that hasn't been active in a long time... Or at least in accordance with what it was first regarding... I am almost done with my first vert grow and I will post some pics when done.... I will tell you this... If you do vertical growing, for whomever is interested.... make sure you have automated watering set up.... I am switching back to mist because of all the time I have spent next to that light watering.... Trust me that you will spend an ass load of time in direct exposure of your lights just manipulating your plants to fit the space, that and hand watering have been very bad i'm sure on my skin... And my set up is in a 48 cooltube, I can't imagine what it was like in green bastards room with 2600 watts of bear bulb right next to him... He used a water wand and ran two different rooms with that same set up and did a bunch of lst, I mean a bunch.... All for a vision..... The desired dream is to attain walls painted of solid green buds.... Or maybe that was just my dream


----------



## Blunted1 (Nov 6, 2008)

subscribe.....................


----------



## BombaClat (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been reading several threads including GreenBastard's, this one, and Northern Farmer's. I was just wondering if anyone could give me the pros and cons of going with a stadium type setup built by hand vs the Growall. Aside from cost, would there be a difference in yield? I don't have any experience with Aero systems, so I don't know how root mass is affected vs being in soil. To me it seems like you could fit more plants in the same space with the GW since it's flat against the wall. Any thoughts, thanks.


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Nov 18, 2008)

depends on your space and how many waTTs you want to run..... No matter what, if you are in a square style or close to square style space, Octagon will always produce more, but stadium is good if your room is longer, like a 4X8 you still won't get the coverage floor to ceiling that you do with a multibulb vert, but it's easier to work in space like that with a stadium. You will definitely need to use 1k bulbs to get results with stadium where as vert you could go to 400's in a 4x4 space if you wanted..... I'm running 600's in a 6x7, but all the growth is caged in a foot all the way around the room so it ends up being more like 4x5.... lIKE i SAID IN PREVIOUS POST, THE HARDEST THING ABOUT VERTICAL IS WORKING AROUND EXPOSED LIGHT... aLL THE PEOPLE THAT READ THESE POSTS AND GET ALL GUNG HO ON VERT HAVE NO IDEA WHAT A DIFFERENCE IT IS BEING RIGHT NEXT TO YOUR BULBS, COMPARED TO THEM SITTING UNDER A HOOD..... tHAT'S WHY YOU STILL DON'T SEE A LOT OF oCTAGONS AND VERT SET UPS, JUST THE SAME OLD SCHOOL FLAT GARDEN GROWS... aND IF YOU DO DECIDE TO GO VERT, DEF SET UP AUTOMATED WATERING IF YOU DON'T JUST GO FLAT OUT HYDRO..... I will never run soil again in vert... I will stick with mist from here on.... first run is almost finished and i'm a;most done building the mist set up and am going with 3 levels this time instead of 2 and double the amount of plants witha little bit of a shorter vedge this time.... Would be stoked to see anyone else that is doing vert


----------



## BombaClat (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for that reply, but it didn't really answer the question i had. i guess i should have elaborated more. i plan on doing a closet grow. it's 4 x 6 x 8. I know it's small, but i have a flat garden under a 1k aircooled hps. i also have an extra 400w hps that i'm not using. my ? stems around the issue of how to make the most of the space. it seems like the growall systems might make the most of the space rather than trying a stadium since they sit flat against the wall. i was fishing for anyone with experience with these, or something similar so i could compare it to a stadium. thanks.


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Nov 18, 2008)

2 600's straight up the middle of the room, 2 shelves and you are dialed... definitely not stadium style space... ANd stadium doesn't sit flat against the wall, hence the term stadium


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 18, 2008)

*I have read through this thread and it appears that this girl has not been around since May. I would not doubt if she was dead, she mentioned something of being in some life problems and friends of her dying, I'm not sure if they were killed or what?*


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 18, 2008)

there is a aeroponic system built here basically the same idea except 10 sites up like tubes with drainage going down and collected back to the reservoir, and 20 rows of them so 200 plants except the yields werent good because of heat, until we installed a water cooled light with a light mover that goes up and down. But no more secrets.


----------



## LOSTCOASTLOCAL (Nov 19, 2008)

Heat is my biggest problem too and I am in a 48 inch cooltube...


----------



## InvestInMe (Dec 26, 2008)

Im trying this griw ruight here but on a larger scale


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey everyone!... I'm back again...
I didnt die, and no one was killed. A close family member was in the hospital for 7 months. No worries though, he is recovering and if all goes well I shouldn't be disappearing anytime soon. let me start by finally sharing the photos of the last grow, I wish I could have posted them before but better late than never.


----------



## nvirgo79 (Jan 5, 2009)

wow....... nice how long did it take all together.


----------



## Big P (Jan 5, 2009)

this thread is too long so if you already advise soory


questions:


how many plants
what was the final dry yield
what strain or strains
how big was the room


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 5, 2009)

48 Plants 
2 (1k HPS)
8'x8'x8'

A little under 5lbs after budding for 8 weeks.

This wasn't my goal, I know my new design will work much better.

I will be posting my new plans soon so stay tuned.




Big P said:


> this thread is too long so if you already advise soory
> 
> 
> questions:
> ...


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 5, 2009)

im in on this thread


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful grow, it shows when you put in the love, work and money required to do something right. Glad to hear your clan member is recovering and that you will be keeping us up to date on the ins and outs of this one.
Good Show.


----------



## h3lpm3gr0w (Jan 5, 2009)

revolutionizing the way we grow ganja, love it smoke on bud.


----------



## EireWarrior (Jan 5, 2009)

Brilliant!!! 

I applaud your last grow Green , just under 5lbs in an 8x8x8 room LOL!!! Top man! 

Best of luck with the next one, can't wait to see it progress


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2009)

holy shit man, thats a nice harvest u had.... even tho it wasnt what u expected i am very very impressed 

cheers for the pics, thats just an awesome way to grow, and all the plants buds were fat and nice... goiod job ....


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 5, 2009)

I just love the encouragment from the rollitup community. I have to say, you guys rock!

here's a peek at whats to come in the new thread... had to end this one somewhere

****Animated picture below... please wait a minute and watch the frames****


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 5, 2009)

can i get a shot of the nutes and soil that you are using


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 6, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> can i get a shot of the nutes and soil that you are using


lol  what?

*Anyways here's the link to the new thread... **.::Vertical SCROG::.*
*If you have any ideas on how to improve the design please post them there, Thanks *


----------



## mrduke (Mar 30, 2009)

do you think there enough room to do this w/a 1000w cool tube in a 5x6x7 room?


----------



## GreenLight (Apr 15, 2009)

our new designs are 5x5x7 and will have 2600watts per room

I think you should at least have 2,000 watts

But you have to build this room to come apart like ours so that you can tend to your plants without disturbing them.

I will be working on making a 3d model of the room in motion.


Cut and pasted from my other thread, just wanted to update anyone still reading this thread on why we disappeared again:

I am very sorry my friends for not updating sooner but we have had some very hard times. we were robbed AGAIN and lost a few grand along with most of our equipment and of course the plants. This has been the 3rd time this has happened but this time we have no other option besides leaving FL in search for a safer place to live. I have grown for almost 9 years and it is by far the best skill I have going for me. So in hopes that we can continue our research into vertical growing methods we are moving to California. If you live in California or have followed our threads please take a look at our website that is currently up to share our business plans and future projects with prospective investors or partners.

http://medicalmarijuana.co.cc
contact us by email at [email protected]






Yep that's us


----------



## mrduke (Apr 15, 2009)

my plan is for only three sides maybe a monster on the forth that will be moveable to access thanks for the input I think i'll go1000 and 600


----------



## GreenLight (Apr 15, 2009)

so is the bulb going to be facing a wall at all, are you going to reflect the light back?

I never thought of vertical without 360 light, except outdoors.


----------



## mrduke (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah basicly it will be the same as 360 except one of the shorter sides wont have plants so i can access. I may end up putting one of my mothers on that side, so i can slide it out of the way to get in and out.

X X X
X.....X
X O X
X.....X
X.....X somthing like this x being plants o being a 1000 and 600 in cooltubes

what do you think?
I'll probably add a screen around the middle to keep them off the light,I'm starting with just 2 levels may add a third next round


----------



## GreenLight (Apr 16, 2009)

I believe that you may get a better result from doing a flat SCROG if you are going to be taking out a wall and some plants are further from the light then others so you will not get uniformity. 

If you do want to build it vertical then I suggest you either make a room that opens or have the pots on their own movable walls how some have it. You need to be able to tend to the plants without having to walk in between them and the light. Trust me you have no idea how much damage you can do just trying to trim or tend to leave falling.


----------



## cybergrl23 (Jun 11, 2009)

How long for each harvest?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 11, 2009)

I am lazy can anyone tell me what page shows the 6 lbs cut and dried.Im lazy but wanna see lol


----------



## ThirdCoast (Aug 19, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I have to say that it was a big inspiration for my friend's first grow. Many Thanks!


----------



## proheto8008 (Sep 25, 2009)

This is a super old thread, BUT...

If your into growing vertically, come check out this site. 

EVERYTHING YOU EVER WANTED TO KNOW ABOUT VERTICAL GROWING

http://www.verticalgreen.org/


----------



## DrFever (Dec 5, 2010)

yes its true 6 pounds in 60 days the light turns you plug it in and it does it all cost is 2000.00 for the system the sytem even waters plants u jus need a resiviour etc sweet set up the inventor is from canada


----------



## 1freezy (Jan 12, 2011)

drfever said:


> yes its true 6 pounds in 60 days the light turns you plug it in and it does it all cost is 2000.00 for the system the sytem even waters plants u jus need a resiviour etc sweet set up the inventor is from canada


wtf??????..


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 12, 2011)

lol Im sure the 2000k system is super but I think a lot of us would rather build it ourselves. From what Ive heard the omega garden is useless and the colosseum is just one big shell of plastic, but it works well especially if you have the money to spend.


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh hey I havent been on here in so long I had no idea there were still responses to this thread. We are doing really well, trying to get back to testing out our designs. We are working on a flat garden right now but as soon as we have more funds we will get back to the crazy building and taking you guys along for the ride haha 

Please visit our new grow log https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/399983-cotton-candy-coco-soil-garage.html


----------



## mrduke (Jan 13, 2011)

hey greenlight good to see ya back


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 7, 2011)

GreenLight said:


> our new designs are 5x5x7 and will have 2600watts per room
> 
> I think you should at least have 2,000 watts
> 
> ...


I bet you got followed home from the grow store. or gps tracking


----------



## uhavealighter? (Jun 21, 2011)

Damn....Looks Sweet. There a new company that makes vertical growing products. They have these trays that you can buy and make your own setup. It is very cool. I have 6 trays stacked up in a 4 x 4 area with 18 12" plants a level and have yielded more than 3 pounds. check em out...www.vertigrowsystems.com


----------



## Don007206 (Feb 3, 2012)

Were did you buy your picture of The sun dose it have to be real big I just pulled 8 pounds off three matches and I phone my mom wants her phone back can any one lone me a light I'll split the harvest 80/20


----------



## jaysondf (Oct 4, 2012)

so whats up with your vert??


----------



## gachogavacho (Dec 2, 2013)

Green light your pics don't show anymore! Can you repost them so we can benefit from your work and research? I was so hoping to see the final grow before harvest


----------



## Sl0th (Dec 18, 2013)

GreenLight said:


> Hi everyone! Welcome to the magic show. Ok it's O-natural but it sure seems like magic to me.
> 
> This is a step by step journal of how I built my Vertical grow room. Shown Below.
> 
> ...


I don't undestand how can someone get only 12 lbs with 600 plants?! 
If this is true so how much can get a Guy who grow only 10 plants ? 10 grams?


----------



## GrowVert (Jun 26, 2014)

Growing vertically is without a doubt the best way to grow. I have seen a lot of different set ups and the biggest issues facing growers who want to grow vertically is the lack of quality in the prodcuts that are available. Up until now the best ones around are the home crafted type. Still they lack usability when it comes to canopy management and maintenance. I personally think the 99% of the products out there are not an upgrade from an awesome flat garden.
There is a new system out called the Icon Vertical Agriculture System. I have seen the prototypes of this and its the real deal. 3 to 5 levels and completely mobile. You can move it around work on your canpoy and move it right back into place. The light system has a heavy base so it doesnt knock over. The hardware for the netting is awesome. There are eyelets all over the inside of this thing so you can hook the net right in and keep it tight. Perfect for SCROG. Ever seen one vertically? you will be soon.
This is a brand new company who is expecting to have parts boxed up and ready for shipment mid july. Check them out at http://verttek.com


----------

